# Trying to buy xkey xk3y



## Brenker (Dec 15, 2021)

Hello  I am willing to pay a decent amount for anyone willing to sell me an xk3y for the xbox 360. Cannot find them for sale anywhere unless someone could direct me to a seller. Hopefully someone can sell me it. Thanks


----------



## godreborn (Dec 15, 2021)

I think you need 100 posts to have access to the trading section, at least for buying from someone on here.  it may be difficult finding an xkey now that the system is pretty ancient.  most 360 stuff is disappearing from the internet.


----------



## djpannda (Dec 15, 2021)

eBay has a xk3y system for 450$ right now otherwise its going to be hard... my xk3y remote busted and Ive been trying to get a replacement for bout 6 month but refused to pay more then 100$


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 15, 2021)

You need 100 posts to access the trading section yeh.

I kinda have a spare Xkey for sale.
I'd say shoot me an offer via PM so we could discuss things.


----------



## Imalloutofgum (Mar 24, 2022)

Brenker said:


> Hello  I am willing to pay a decent amount for anyone willing to sell me an xk3y for the xbox 360. Cannot find them for sale anywhere unless someone could direct me to a seller. Hopefully someone can sell me it. Thanks


I've got one. I think i still have the tb  external hdd with 99 games loaded. Its on a slim 360.


----------



## Imalloutofgum (Mar 24, 2022)

djpannda said:


> eBay has a xk3y system for 450$ right now otherwise its going to be hard... my xk3y remote busted and Ive been trying to get a replacement for bout 6 month but refused to pay more then


----------



## Imalloutofgum (Mar 24, 2022)

I didn't use the remote very often.  Did you not have a game library page you could boot games from?


----------



## djpannda (Mar 24, 2022)

Imalloutofgum said:


> I didn't use the remote very often.  Did you not have a game library page you could boot games from?


Yes that’s how I use it now… I’m just sad it’s not complete. Lol


----------

